# lookin for lease or hunting club around northeast ga



## crg135 (Apr 29, 2010)

i live in jackson county and im lookin for something close, an 1 or 2 hours away. mainly because i don't have a camper. im open for some opinions or whatever u have. would like something in banks,madison, ogelthorpe just somethin close. so just let me know what u got i'm open for some options.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 3, 2010)

Is warren county too far ?


----------



## Lost Creek (May 3, 2010)

Check out Dickson Plantation http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288  Thanks Big Mike


----------



## Gun Guru (May 4, 2010)

How about Wilkes County? 'Bout an hour and a half?We've got an opening still. Seperate camping site with power. Some of the guys have room in their campers for an extra person.


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members. Established club located between Washington and Crawfordville. East through Athens and Lexington or out I-20 to exit 48. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres, all close together, food plots on all three as well. Nice 10 point harvested 2008/09 season. VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp often. 15 members max but seldom more that 7 or 8 in camp at one time. Sometimes only 1 or 2 due to having to make a living. We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite. Deer, turkey, hogs, coyote, and varmits. Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced. $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 28, 2010)

Hunting Club in Southern Richmond County is currently looking for
members.

We currently have 440 acres of prime Richmond/Burke Hunting Land.
Both of our current tracts offer...( DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME, PREDATOR & UP LAND BIRDS )

The tracts are separated, the larger of the 2 tracts is 240ac. located on Hephzibah McBean Rd. between hwy 25 and Old Waynesboro Rd.
Its 60% hard woods. and 40% free ranging pines lots of deep ridges and a creek runs through the property, it also has 3 separate property entrances.

The smaller 200 ac. tract is located just past Jefferson Electric Co. on the Blythe side.
The tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines, also with creek running through.

This property is new to our club so we are still learning more about it.
But we DO KNOW the game is abundant from observation and scouting.

None of the 2 tracts is set up for a camp currently, But the larger 240ac. once had a mobile home on it.

We are also looking for serious rabbit hunters to start a rabbit or beagle club.

members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st


Memberships:
$375. per season just Turkey or just Rabbit
$750. FULL YR. round access

If interested call...(706) 513-5674 If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number
and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Ruark (Jun 29, 2010)

10 minutes from Athens. 5 minutes from Bear Creek. 10 minutes from I-85. I have a new lease on 702 acres in Jackson county on hwy 129 halfway between Athens and Jefferson. Lease price was reduced due to the economy and this has allowed me to reduce the membership. I need 5 more members to fill a 12 person club @ $750 per member (includes insurance). Land is 90% pines. 400+/- acres of select cut pines and 275+/- acres of pines that have not been select cut. Pines are approx. 20 years old and are very huntable. QDM on the deer. We are looking for members who want to harvest 120+ class bucks. Good bucks in the area already. Hogs and turkey also. Advanced pin-in system. Camping allowed. For more info or a copy of the rules contact David at druark12@yahoo.com


----------

